

Show HN: E-cards - natipo
http://www.greetings.zone/

======
bendtherules
This is pretty sweet, animated really well and might even reduce the non-
humanly touch a little bit.

~~~
natipo
Thank you. I am also working on print option so people can design card and
download it in resolution to print.

